# New EFI and New Motor Height = New Prop Needed



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like your doing pretty good actually, the best i ever got out of my 4 stroke on the minnow was 27 mph with only me and a few rods and that was with a 12 pitch prop, always wanted to get a smaller one but never did, you could go with a 9 and that would probably jump you out of the hole nicely but dont think your gonna see higher speeds than what your seeing, your speed will change a few mph's depending on shifts in the wind, current etc...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/Four-Stroke-Shootout/Mercury-25-hp-fourstroke.html

2009 Mercury 25HP 4 Stroke
Weight 184 lbs
Gear Ratio 1.92:1
Material Aluminum
Prop Size 9.5 X 11
Time to Plan 6.86 sec's
Top Speed 26.6 MPH
RPM MPH
1,000 2.8
1,500 3.9
2,000 5.0
2,500 5.8
3,000 6.9
3,500 8.5
4,000 14.6
4,500 18.2
5,000 21.7
5,500 24.8
5,650 26.6


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmmm....

Yeah I was satisfied with the speed but why do I feel like I'm hitting the rev limiter?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Hmmmm....
> 
> Yeah I was satisfied with the speed but why do I feel like I'm hitting the rev limiter?


RK, I doubt you're hitting the rev limiter, but it's always a possibility given slip and the JP/setback. I'm no expert there. 

See my comments under your update thread about what I found that motor likes for propping. 

-T


----------

